# Fish all Dying! IMMEDIATE HELP NEEDED!!!!!



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I've gone and done something really dumb. I used the same supplies on all four of my fish to do water changes. A week ago my boy Katniss was swimming on his side, struggling to breathe, and overall suffering. I ended up putting him down because no one could identify what exactly was wrong with him, and he was obviously in a great deal of pain.

I feed my fish four pellets a day. I do biweekly water changes. Two are in 1gals and one is in a 2.5gal. (College tank size restrictions) I tested the water chemistry this morning... perfect across the board. I've been doing 50-75% water changes and API salt treatments for the past 8 days to help their fins grow because they're all biters.

I woke up this morning to an inexplicable death. I have a video here, second one down, of him just last night, 8PM PST: http://bettabeblissful.tumblr.com/

... this is the same fish that was dead this morning. No spikes, no strange anything.

Now onto Calvin. Calvin has been sitting on his head all day in a corner of his tank. He is emaciated, weak, and swimming slightly funny. It looks like he has the beginning of what Katniss had. The only thing I can identify that's strange on his body are red streaks in his tail, but I thought that might have been ammonia burning from his slow transition from college back to my house. Again, there's a video of him last night near the end of my blog, acting perfectly normal.

Harlot, on the other hand, I can't tell if he has streaks or not because he's a red fish! But he too is just sitting in a corner of his tank, weak, not moving, on his side.

PLEASE, someone help me. What is going on and what can I do IMMEDIATELY to save my remaining fish? Petco closes at 9!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Calvin also suddenly has a grey chin.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Where can I get PP late at night? It's not at Petco or PetSmart!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Did you remember water conditioner? One time I forgot to put some in a holding tank during a tank teardown and 7 tetras died. 

Hmm. You would have figured it out if it was temperature related (boiling hot or freezing cold).

Check your food and make sure it's not expired.

Have you noticed anything wrong with their poop? They aren't constipated or their poop hasn't been white and stringy? They haven't been darting or rubbing?

EDIT: You haven't had any weird power spikes, have you? Sometimes, when the electrical equipment isn't plugged into a GFI outlet, small electric shocks can occur in the water, especially if there's been a strange power spike (like during a thunderstorm etc).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm wondering if it's something in your water. You're doing everything you can to keep the water quslity good so I don't think it's ammonia poisioning or anything like that. The red streaks make me wonder if it's septicemia.I'm no expert on diseases.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I wish I could help, but I am new at this. You must be heartbroken.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good call on the septicemia, DQ. Did Calvin have red streaks before? How suddenly did they show up?


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Water conditioner (API Stress Coat) is in, temp is 80 degrees, no power strikes. I'm actually treating for septicemia right now, as that was my best guess. He hasn't had it long. What I really think it is is TB.

I'm so afraid I'm going to wake up in the morning and they'll all be dead... taking sleeping meds tonight. Oh, God.

Harlot is my baby boy. He's swimming on his side. He was fine yesterday.

Thanks folks for sharing your thoughts! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I can't imagine how it could be TB. The water is too clean and there are no open sores or ulcers on the boys. And TB doesn't strike that fast. They could have had an internal bacterial infection brewing for a while. With fish we never get any signs that there is an internal problem until it's often too late. 

You're doing a fine job with them, Sage. Just keep up the good work and I'll be thinking of you and your boys.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you so much, Sakura. You've always been such a great help with my fishies. I'm just crossing my fingers for the morning. Thank you for all the well-wishes.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I wish I could help you more.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

You've helped me so much through all my fishies ordeals. I cannot explain how much I appreciate it. <3


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Did they have dropsy when they died? You might try an antibiotic, even though it would kill your cycle.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

No dropsy. I've tried an antibiotic but they are dying nonetheless. One won't move from the bottom and the other is resting on his side. Whatever it is, it attacked QUICKLY. They were fine the day I created my blog (27th).


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

you should do big water changes in case it is a pathogen and sanitize their decor with bleach in case it is growing on there. sanitize nets, buckets, and siphons as well. good luck!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

try addign a vid of how they are swimming?


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh Leef I'm so sorry :C I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. If you need anything or something to talk to you can text me while I'm at work (I just walk doggies) - 774-454-4968 

I'm hoping for your babies <3


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you so much, Kao. You have been so supportive of me. I cannot tell you how much I appreciate it.

Pog, I just uploaded the video for you on my blog.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Hmmm harlotte seems in pain, but too exhausted to move, did you try a big water change? that looks like how my fish was hen I didnt rinse her decor well enough after bleaching, and sadly, he did not survive  but she swam eratically without stopping much... could you have done that? I highly reccomend you do a large water change.. 

good luck! and you sounded very sad in the video  you can text me too, I'm not doing anything all day. txt or call, i really dont care 

Pogthefish: 301-852-1927 always open to talk!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What medications have you used?
Call the city and ask if anything happened to the water supply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Pog: Their tanks were on daily 50-75% water changes after a full 100% change and scrubbing nine(?) days ago, so the water is very clean. They've also been given regular salt treatments for eight days to regrow their bitten fins, but obviously that's not the problem anymore... They are on API Stress Coat right now.

Olmpia: I will do just that, thank you. I have an incoming fish from AB and I would hate to see the same thing happen to him. ): Currently I'm using Tetra Lifeguard All-in-one-treatment because it was all I could find late last night. I'm down to my last $15 and I don't know if I can afford anything else.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

And btw Pog, that is incredibly sweet of you. Thank you.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ur welcome  let us know if anythinmg is up with the water!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Nope, called City Council and nothing's wrong with the water. :/


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

How do you think it got into your tank? What have you added new recently? Try calling the place that sold it to you, see if they have had a similar problem, think of ANYTHING, even some used food.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Are the tanks acrylic? Do you have ANYTHING plastic in the tank? Anything glazed? Anything that could leak chemicals? Cheap gravel thats losing it's color?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

i would doubt it, she seems to have had them with the same stuff for awhile


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm home from work now and on AIM if you need me. Any updates?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

... to me it sounds like either they have been poisoned (Spartan displayed the same irrational act, as did the guppies, he was the only survivor because I put him in a small bowl in clean tap water with conditioner!) or it could've been an internal bacterial problem, which can be contagious.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Nothing new in the tanks. Their food checks out. Sena is probably right, unless it's TB, which I have an inkling it might be.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

And if that is the case... I know there's no hope for them, and I hope that they die quickly and peacefully while I nap, because I'm having a hard time handling this. I love them so much.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

try doing a water change with bottled betta water (not sure how good it is, but..) and see if they get better, you only have to try it on one, see if it IS the source wtaer.

And I'm soo sorry :'( u can text me anytime! ima add ur number 2 my fone


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm no expert on TB, I barely know what it is so I can't rule it in or out!

I agree with Pog since you never know. There may be something the water company can't tell you because they don't know.

Hey!!! Are they all in the same room? How about external environment? Anyone dared spray something like hairspray, air freshener or cleaned the carpets?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

they are not in the same room, i saw it on her blog. TB would manifest as leisions on their skin, but just to be safe.. wear gloves, k?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ahhh ok 
And definitely take precautions - not just for them, but yourself too


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Nope, no sprays, no nothing. It just came out of thin air, whatever this is. They are in the same room actually... I have a big room. 

I will try putting Harlot in his cup again with bottled water and see how he fares. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Just be sure to get bottled water with the lowest mineral content you can find, a lot of bottled water is crazy hard for fish.
I'm going to look into this more a bit later when I have time, so I'll be back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

The hairspray thing was good thinking. My mom disinfects each room with spray and I have to remind her not to go near my tanks at all.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish you luck for your fish! Sometimes you may never know, but know you tried.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you so much, Sena! You all have been such great support. <3


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm sorry this is happening to you. Your tanks are filtered, yes? Are they cycled too? You mentioned that your water parameters all checked out and that you have 1 gallon tanks... They are notoriously difficult to keep stabilized when cycled, even for very experienced fish keepers. Did you use a liquid test kit? I would post the results, just so we can rule it out. pH, Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

def. do that. and lets not talk about ht efish like they are going to die.. idk its just not right, always have hope!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It can't possibly be TB. TB doesn't manifest itself this fast nor or they showing any other symptoms such as the skin lesions, excess slime coat etc. It could possibly be due to a pH swing. And even if there were no power surges, there's still a possibility of an electrical current in the water. Check the heaters, make sure they aren't leaking anything or have cracks.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Who is the newest fish and when was he added? (sorry if you've said this before).


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Katniss and Calvin were my newest fish, added three months ago. Tested pH and it's fine across the board. :/ However, while Calvin seems to be suffering still, Harlot is doing a little better... wonder if it's the meds.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

For OldFishLady:

Please see first post to know what's going wrong. As for the rest: Two 1gals and one 2.5gal, biweekly water changes on normal weeks. However, this past week they have been given 8 days of salt treatments to treat tail biting injuries and 50-75% water changes per day. I use API Stress Coat as my conditioner. There are no live plants in the tanks. The tanks are heated and cycled, as well as filtered. The 2 1gals have been running for a year and the 2.5gal has been running for 3 months (those were my newest fish, and one of them was the first to die). They eat 4 pellets of Hikari Bio Gold a day, although they are resisting food now. Harlot and Merlotte are/were 1 yr, Calvin and Katniss shared a tank and are/were 3 months old. No history of illness until this. I've been treating with Tetra Lifeguard All-in-one-treatment, and Harlot seems to be getting better, while Calvin remains very very ill. Anything else I can provide?

EDIT: Did a water test kit and everything is perfect across the board.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright, some searches are telling me the medication you are using is pretty useless. 
One last thing I can think of: does your gravel smell bad?

Okay, it seems there may be an internal problem going (we have ruled out everything else, correct?).
You can try to find Metronidazole. It's safe for betta and probably one of the better internal treatments out there. Marketed as Metro+, Seachem also sells the pure powder.. Supposed to mix it with food for internal problems, not good if fish aren't eating. Don't buy a product with metronidazole mixed with other medications (ex. jungle labs medicated foods) as a lot of these drugs are bad for betta. :x


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll have to go to a specialty fish store to buy these, as Petco doesn't carry anything worth... anything. Unfortunately they've all closed by now, and I'll have to wait until morning. ):


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If it IS from something like gas bubbles in the gravel... Maybe put the fish into a tank that has been thoroughly cleaned, without gravel, and only a "for sure safe" ornament.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I just put some more medications in their tanks, so I'm hesitant to take them out now, since it might be working on Harlot.

I don't have any extra tanks except the ones fish have died in in the past few days, and I wouldn't trust them. I do still have their original Petco cups, however, but no bottled water in the house, and I have no car. >:


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

What is perfect across the board? Is it a liquid test kit? I'm interested in seeing the numbers, if you don't mind.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, a liquid test kit. Unfortunately they are only colors, not numbers, but they mach up perfectly to my color chart for a healthy tank.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

God, I hope your fish pull through SageMyster. I have no idea what can be wrong, but my thoughts are with you and your babies.

Best Wishes to you and your family (And yes, good call, make sure to keep whoever disinfectant sprays, away from your room. Maybe even close the door before they do the hall....)


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you so much, Twilight! I really do appreciate everyone's concern. I love this forum dearly. You are all too sweet.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I believe it's.... 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and 5-30 nitrates (unless you have lots of live plants) for a healthy tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't think her tanks are cycled...

I had feeder minnows with TB before. Two got a kink in their spines and one just moped until he died in agony...They died one week apart from each other over 3 consecutive weeks. I grabbed each one out as soon as they showed the symptoms, and left them in quarantine with medication. water was also perfect. they would start deteriorating about 2-3 days before their deaths, before looking suddenly emaciated (whilst still gobbling food), and then maybe a kink in the spine, then death. I thought it was parasites, but they were pooping normally....


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry you're going through this! I wish I could offer some form of advice... I wish you all the luck in the world and hope your remaining fish pull through!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

ashi, are you implying you think they have TB? 

Thank you Spooky, that means a lot. They are still both alive this morning. It gives me a little hope.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

SageMyster said:


> ashi, are you implying you think they have TB?
> 
> Thank you Spooky, that means a lot. They are still both alive this morning. It gives me a little hope.


No...  I hope not, I just want to give you a reference incase you notice something similar. Fish TB is one of those things where anything goes with a million symptoms, I hope its just some rougue sickness... fish TB is horrible! wash your hands well after handling. use an antibacterial cleaner...


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I have been, just to make sure. Thank you so much. 

*I would like for you all to read my newest tumblr post. It is in honor of all of you who have helped me. http://bettabeblissful.tumblr.com/*


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's what we're here - for to help those who ask for help  That and offer support!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I can't thank you enough for it. <3


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

<3

I sent you a FR on Facebook, but it just...sent it and no message prompt came up. So I'm Kelsey Kronmiller xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Awww that's nice! :3
Are you still using the lifeguard? If you feel it's helping keep using it as recommended... 

What have you been feeding? Have you bought a new food container? Frozen/freeze dried foods?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, I am!

And got your friend request, Kao. <3


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What about the food?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

SageMyster said:


> For OldFishLady:
> 
> Please see first post to know what's going wrong. As for the rest: Two 1gals and one 2.5gal, biweekly water changes on normal weeks. However, this past week they have been given 8 days of salt treatments to treat tail biting injuries and 50-75% water changes per day. I use API Stress Coat as my conditioner. There are no live plants in the tanks. The tanks are heated and cycled, as well as filtered. The 2 1gals have been running for a year and the 2.5gal has been running for 3 months (those were my newest fish, and one of them was the first to die). They eat 4 pellets of Hikari Bio Gold a day, although they are resisting food now. Harlot and Merlotte are/were 1 yr, Calvin and Katniss shared a tank and are/were 3 months old. No history of illness until this. I've been treating with Tetra Lifeguard All-in-one-treatment, and Harlot seems to be getting better, while Calvin remains very very ill. Anything else I can provide?
> 
> EDIT: Did a water test kit and everything is perfect across the board.


To understand...
You have 4 Bettas-2 died suddenly from unknown reason
You make bi-weekly meaning every other week or do you mean twice weekly water changes....... of what volume/percent
S/S-none, except a little lethargic and tail biting still eating
First treatment was salt for 8 days-how much salt used and water changes-did you use QT
Now you have used multi different medication

What are the fish signs/symptom now, how old are the fish....what medications and amounts of meds being used right now.
Can you post a current pic


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

she has a video of them on her blog http://bettabeblissful.tumblr.com/ 

i believe its the third post down


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Whoa..what are gas bubbles in the gravel..and now that you mentioned that..what does that mean..I have seen something similar..in our tank..I saw like bubbles from the bottom of the tank..and didnt think much of it..just thought it was interesting..is it bad??


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry, as I was looking back at this thread, I noticed it on page 5..and it caught my attention..I noticed Sena had mentioned [email protected] Sage did you find out what it was that was causing that problem? and are your remaining fishy's ok..I sure hope so..I can only imagine how scary of an incident this is..( I wouldn;t even know where to start) I have noticed that everyone here is so knowledgeable in this field..God Bless them


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear this 

Please give us updates on how they're doing! Completely stumped as to what it could be, though...PH shock (as mentioned previously) seems like the only possibility, given how clean you keep their tanks.

Best wishes to you and your boys.


----------

